# Thomas Cook



## Thomas James Cook (Mar 27, 2011)

Can some one please help my wife and I have reciently moved and retired in
Larissa Greece and are looking for an english speaking church or christian
fellowship.


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to Greece :welcome:

I just read your post and did a quick google search. I found a link for the Larissa Evangelical Church. 

As I'm only a newbie member I can't post the link directly to you here, but if you search on the Internet with the name you'll find the website yourself.


I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Thomas James Cook (Mar 27, 2011)

Sarahandkostas said:


> Hello and Welcome to Greece :welcome:
> 
> I just read your post and did a quick google search. I found a link for the Larissa Evangelical Church.
> 
> ...


Thank`s Sarahandkostas we have been to the Larissa Evangelical church,
unfortunately they are on the third floor of a building .
My wife has had a knee replacement and find`s it difficult to climb the stair`s.


----------

